# NWA's oddly shaped nano.... From scratch 07/22/13 update



## Only One Haze (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet! Cant wait to see how it come out


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Yay! You did decide to put pictures up with this! It looks great so far! When I rebuilt my 25 gallon tank, I had to tear it back down like that. A few helpful hints I learned along the way.

1. A helper to position and hold things is indispensable. Even if all they do it keep it square while the next piece goes on, so worth while.

2. Before siliconing, put all the hold it together bits of tape on all the bits of glass. This is probably common sense, but makes it easy to get it all together. When I did my taping, I did some from the bottom piece onto the side pieces as well, to help keep it all centered while it dried. It may have been redundant, but it made it go nice and smoothly.

3. Wet paper towels. Seriously. 3 of them on a plate ready to go. You WILL get all sticky and you don't want to leave finger prints in the middle of your front pane.

4. Straight seams can be achieved without tape. If you think you can hold a steady, even, quick pressure, then it's not worth doing, and a whole lot more effort to take apart. 

5. Pick which pieces you want to be front and back. Theoretically, there should be no scratches on them at this point. Check anyway, mark with a sharpie. The last thing you want to do is guess when it comes to putting it together.

These all seem like stupid, common sense things. Until you have silicone all over your elbow and keep sticking it on your panes of glass and cursing.


----------



## Cobfreak (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm interested in that shape tank recently. 

How/where did you get the glass?


----------



## fnkxican (Oct 29, 2010)

This looks fun. I've been wanting to build a small office tank for awhile.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the size, looking forward to seeing this planted.

+1 on plenty of paper towels, rubber gloves are not a bad idea either, like a box of them. You can't stay clean enough building a tank.


----------



## ayobreezie (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the dimensions. That's definitely perfect for a betta tank.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I ended up doing lines of silicone on the base piece then setting/ rolling onto the beads to make sure it has silicone between the panes, all of the sides look good, no bubbles. I tried doing it this way to keep from having to much silicone on the inside of the tank (some areas will still need to be trimmed but hey! it should hold water, any silicone that squished out got finger smoothed back against the joint, just to make sure 









Extra tape









Oh and 15 gallons of wine going haha








And Frank before you ask, I did not drink before hand 

Siliconed up









The edges









































This was actually pretty fun and relatively easy. I think I may have started something with myself here, all the silicone squished out on the outside will be shaved off.

Woot! silicone fumes wweeee
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cobfreak (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you get the glass cut at a home depot or something? Or did you cut it yourself?

Looks great, by the way.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Cobfreak said:


> Did you get the glass cut at a home depot or something? Or did you cut it yourself?
> 
> Looks great, by the way.


 sorry forgot to answer that earlier for you! there is a local glass shop that I got it from, they charge by the square foot they also sanded the edges which is nice... For not bleeding!

Guess tomorrow evening we will see if it holds water.

Now to figure out lighting

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Oooh, that came out really nice! Can't wait to see where it goes from here.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Pooky125 said:


> Oooh, that came out really nice! Can't wait to see where it goes from here.


Yea... As mentioned hopefully with water staying in it haha.

Now.... How to scape, sadly I think building it was the easy part

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The slightest substrate slope from front to back will look tremendous in a tank like this… along with thin pieces of manzanita. 

Since you're going the shrimp route, you could always just use pool filter sand and larger black lava rock with lots of moss.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> The slightest substrate slope from front to back will look tremendous in a tank like this… along with thin pieces of manzanita.
> 
> Since you're going the shrimp route, you could always just use pool filter sand and larger black lava rock with lots of moss.


Was thinking using black diamond to really help the shrimp color pop. 

Almost like a iwagumi (don't think I spelled that right) kind of style?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Wouldn't necessarily have to be iwagumi. You'll be able to come up with something that looks amazing, I think.

There's a Fluval Edge that has a great sand + lava rock scape in one of the journal threads. Countless shallow tanks with driftwood and/or manzanita. 

Even manzanita covered in fissidens would look great.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Really looking forward to seeing how your tank progresses. Good luck with it  

Subscribed!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great so far! Well done.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So many ideas 

Took the tape off checked the bottom seams, everything looks good so far










People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

really love the dimensions/footprint of this tank, cant wait to see it filled up!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So silicone setup enough that I could trim the excess off with a razor, the seams are looking clean and free of bubbles or gaps. just waiting 24 hours so I can start the leak test!!


































Waiting is the worst!

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## Cobfreak (Aug 2, 2010)

Waiting is definitely the worst. Looks like you did a really nice job on those seams. 

Also I suddenly want a sandwich.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Ooh make me one to please! 

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Ooh make me one to please!
> 
> People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


Someone say bacon????


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I saw bacon and had to look, love the tank and can't wait to see it come together. 
Your betta will love the horizontal swimming space. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Yea considering his current home is a 2.5 gallon petco tank. 

My biggest things in my head right now is, how to scape it and how to do the lighting and for that matter what lighting!

LED is a must, looking at that small one from aquatraders, however I was looking at making a small portion of it out if the water, if I do that I need to be able to suspend it.... Which really I could get some more glass and make a suspension arm..

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Impressive!

Looking forward to seeing your betta in his fabulous new custom crib!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well done, congrats on giving it a shot. I would wait a little longer than a couple of days to water test but that is just me. If the silicone is all clear then it should be good to go. Good luck on the water test.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

what thickness is the glass ?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Well done, congrats on giving it a shot. I would wait a little longer than a couple of days to water test but that is just me. If the silicone is all clear then it should be good to go. Good luck on the water test.


probably do the water test, tomorrow evening. give it a good 24 hours plus to cure. says cures in 12 lol

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> what thickness is the glass ?


glass is 1/4"

People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## Abhi (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicely done. Waiting for the scaping to begin.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So patience its not always my best virtue but the silicone has set for 24 hours so I figure if a spot is going to leak its going to happen.

So set it in the kitchen on a towel and filled her up with 5 gallons and marked the water line, no immediate leaks found, heading out for the day... See what I come home to 


































People who don't like bacon can't be trusted.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

One very small pinhole leak in a corner I expected for some reason. already trimmed out silicone and redid that spot. not to bad IMO 

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## tanks4allthefish (Jun 20, 2012)

I really am starting to like the low height tanks more and more. I also like the longer tanks but I am asking myself about the "depth", from front to back and which would be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye, a narrow yet long tank like the 12g 36"x8"x9" or one like you have built. You certainly have much more depth than a narrow tank. I like the look of a carpeted tank and it seems you will have a lot more choices with the large footprint. The tank looks great and I cant wait to see how it turns out after scaping it.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

tanks4allthefish said:


> I really am starting to like the low height tanks more and more. I also like the longer tanks but I am asking myself about the "depth", from front to back and which would be more aesthetically pleasing to the eye, a narrow yet long tank like the 12g 36"x8"x9" or one like you have built. You certainly have much more depth than a narrow tank. I like the look of a carpeted tank and it seems you will have a lot more choices with the large footprint. The tank looks great and I cant wait to see how it turns out after scaping it.


you and me both 



"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## robb.ferg (Aug 19, 2012)

you got me thinking about using those for a fish room when i get into shrimp!


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

I am so glad this worked, I have so many ideas now! What brand/type of silicone did you use?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Just used GE I silicone can get at walmart 

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Leak corrected, doing another leak test.

Also figured out how to do the filtering, basically a sump, inside! will have a little 92gph fountain pump powering the setup very right side.









Right portion is 4 inches high to allow water to freely flow into the filter media and can build substrate up to 4 inches if ii wanted.

Then the water will flow down and under into the pump area









Then last, water pumps up and out back into the tank, I may trim that pane down a smidgen more










"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

AWESOME IDEA!
i like that idea. man ur really gonna make me do this aren't u


----------



## javajaws (Sep 4, 2005)

How is the pump going to pull water from the bottom (through the media chamber) vs pull from above the pump? Or are you going to enclose the pump area somehow?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> AWESOME IDEA!
> i like that idea. man ur really gonna make me do this aren't u


yes.... Yes I am 

Got the idea from looking at the truaqua nanos
And a buddy at work and then it kind of hit me like OMG duh!






javajaws said:


> How is the pump going to pull water from the bottom (through the media chamber) vs pull from above the pump? Or are you going to enclose the pump area somehow?


The pump area glass is sectioned off from the total tank water except for the one inch opening in the bottom of the first chamber.

We will see how it works, I may gave to put a tube on the output so its not just cycling the water in the second chamber

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> AWESOME IDEA!
> i like that idea. man ur really gonna make me do this aren't u


Tempting. Very tempting. :icon_smil


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

> > Originally Posted by HD Blazingwolf<br />
> > AWESOME IDEA!<br />
> > i like that idea. man ur really gonna make me do this aren't u
> 
> ...


Give in to the madness... I mean this is my first attempt  only time will tell how truly successful it is haha. just have to finalize lighting... Looking at using a 16" finnex fuge Ray about 8 inches up. should give perfect lighting... Unless I diy a setup :-/

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Gorglefrumpf (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow man, maester Betta is gonna love that!!!

He probably felt pretty lucky


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well the internal sump works! now I really need to figure out the outflow right now just has a tube in order to make it work, thinking spray bar? Or some kind of Lily output thing? flow needs to be dispersed somehow...




























Tada? lol

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!! What filter media are you planning to use?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Actually had a bag of bio Max from one if my old AC probably load it up with some more bio media and maybe a little filter floss or something

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Setup is turning out to be nice.

Should definitely consider a spray bar. Maybe a DIY acrylic piece that doesn't stand out so much? Would really help prevent dead spots throughout the tank.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

that appears to be a lot of flow. ur gonna have hurricane shrimp


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Setup is turning out to be nice.
> 
> Should definitely consider a spray bar. Maybe a DIY acrylic piece that doesn't stand out so much? Would really help prevent dead spots throughout the tank.





HD Blazingwolf said:


> that appears to be a lot of flow. ur gonna have hurricane shrimp


Yes, a spray bar could be very beneficial, unfortunately I don't have ready access that I know of to acrylic tubing and would definitely need some practice

In the interim, I rigged up this little thing with some scrap glass. actually works pretty good!


















set up at work, making sure everything operates in a decent fashion, also going to let it run a few days to make sure it doesn't decide to start leaking haha

Last leak test exposed nothing though


























I have decided for the scape, that it will slope down from the back right corner. past that still up in the air, can't decide if I want to use black or white sand... Sigh.. Such a rough life haha


"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

OKAY THE GLASS BOX GAVE ME AN AWESOME IDEA

sorry for the caps but

why not run a hardline of pvc over ur media into a prebuilt glass box with drilled holes.. then u can have a glass spraybar

just take it over the top man. glass everything


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> OKAY THE GLASS BOX GAVE ME AN AWESOME IDEA
> 
> sorry for the caps but
> 
> ...


well for the time being going to use this.

I actually did think about a glass spray bar.... Bbuuuttt not sure how I would mount it unless I siliconed it to the side and if I did that... Well... Would suck if I got any algae growth haha!

Though.... Could make glass brackets. I just don't know, could be a little over the top lol

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

ahh yes, the ever present threat of algae. i hadn't thought of that.. would be a real bummer ot have to cut a section off to clean


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Not to mention a pain! surprisingly the tank is getting fair circulation with this setup. though looks like my local fish store will be carrying Ada products! so bare bottom for now until I can get some Ada soil!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

So decided since I am not going to be doing any high light plants, or trying to do a carpet just going to do black sand, going to add a little more than what's in it currently.

For right now just dropped in the old plants and driftwood from my 2.5 gallon.

Going to use some lava rocks to attach moss to, maybe try and do a wall/ carpet of moss. definitely think I want to do mostly stone scaping in this tank.


























"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

I would not do lava rocks personally they are to sharp for betta fins 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

starrlamia said:


> I would not do lava rocks personally they are to sharp for betta fins
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


really? thats a first that I have heard!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

You'd probably be fine with a plakat or hmpk, but any with longer fins like half moon or veil tail, I personally wouldn't just to be cautious. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Pretty sweet, NWA!! I like it!!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Only the beginning bwahaha

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you do larger lava rock, you can always file them down if there are super-sharp edges.

Looking great already.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, lets get to the point: how much for the kit?


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice Tank. Subscribed.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Regular glass... Total about $33... Silicone $5 pump $10

No serious lighting yet but for the tank materials $48 plus my service fees and logo... Hmmm I figure 150 is fair haha j/k

Really cost wise it was super cheap to make. if I used high clarity glass about double the cost (thats all sides including bottom) would have been about 60 bucks in glass

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## KGsPFT (Jun 28, 2012)

This thread has sucked me into building my own aquarium with an in-tank sump. Thanks. Really. I mean it. I didn't haven anything else to do with my cash or time, so thanks. I appreciate it.



Thoughts on replacing the top 1/2" of filter media with some moss?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

KGsPFT said:


> This thread has sucked me into building my own aquarium with an in-tank sump. Thanks. Really. I mean it. I didn't haven anything else to do with my cash or time, so thanks. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on replacing the top 1/2" of filter media with some moss?


I really suppose I should have wrote a disclaimer on this thread lol. 

Yea I actually had thought about that, or like on the return make it flow across moss or some kind of algae.. But haven't gotten much farther then that.

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Some more updates, waiting for my shrimp and light to come in!

In the mean time made the risers for my fugeray led bar


























Also made my waterfall/ Slate return, the base I just made a glass trough with a high back and attached pieces of Slate, once I identify the water paths moss will be attached to the outside and also inside

























Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Great call on the risers. I think that'll actually look pretty nice.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

just curious. how are u cutting this glass

i have poor glass cutting abilities


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Great call on the risers. I think that'll actually look pretty nice.


I sure hope so, just got in my finnex fugeray, its sexy... Have to wait till like Tuesday to put it on 






HD Blazingwolf said:


> just curious. how are u cutting this glass
> 
> i have poor glass cutting abilities


I have a small laser cutting assembly in my garage use it to do metal fabrication etc.... Haha Yea not so much 

There is a very friendly glass shop just blocks down the road they do a great job 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Very cool build !
I actually built a in tank filter in a 10G back in december and it works great, with no clutter on the outside of the tank. I used the entire right wall and used the same method as the fluval spec. Heater hidden in there as well. For an output I used this at first http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/plumb...utput-nozzle-for-04-05-06-series-filters.html
Then later switched out for a ball socket version for more precise flow direction.
Great job building it from scratch like that.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

The Big Buddha said:


> Very cool build !
> I actually built a in tank filter in a 10G back in december and it works great, with no clutter on the outside of the tank. I used the entire right wall and used the same method as the fluval spec. Heater hidden in there as well. For an output I used this at first http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/plumb...utput-nozzle-for-04-05-06-series-filters.html
> Then later switched out for a ball socket version for more precise flow direction.
> Great job building it from scratch like that.


thanks for the compliment! I might tweak it more if I ever do another but this worked out pretty great!

I haven't seen the fuval setup have to check that out.

Ball socket version? any photos  I am looking for a better way to control my outflow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Found it : http://www.marinedepot.com/U_Tube_w...s-Plumbing_Parts-FT0001-FIFTRP-FT0001-vi.html


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Time for more updates! lighting came in and got my little Slate waterfall thing in place!














































Still needing to finalize scape plans but overall, I am pleased so far!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fixture looks pretty nice.

Considered growing emergent mosses or some such on that rock rig?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Fixture looks pretty nice.
> 
> Considered growing emergent mosses or some such on that rock rig?


yes, yes I have  

Any recommendations?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Anything would look great - even Java Moss. Especially if you break it up into smaller strands.

Though, it'd be a great opportunity to grow some mosses that aren't necessarily full-on aquatic, as well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I did the Fugeray AQUASKY style setup. :hihi: Hope the lighting works out well for you!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Anything would look great - even Java Moss. Especially if you break it up into smaller strands.
> 
> Though, it'd be a great opportunity to grow some mosses that aren't necessarily full-on aquatic, as well.


so kinda like this?
















freph said:


> I did the Fugeray AQUASKY style setup. :hihi: Hope the lighting works out well for you!


It should, reading up on par values and such should be prefect

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The moss will be fine and looks great.

Not sure about the Anubias, as they're sometimes difficult to maintain without high humidity if you haven't acclimated them. But it could work.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> The moss will be fine and looks great.
> 
> Not sure about the Anubias, as they're sometimes difficult to maintain without high humidity if you haven't acclimated them. But it could work.


the anubis was some extra, so we shall see, may get a mist bottle

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice! Nice! Nice! and I love it! What a tank! Wow!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is awesome!! looks great and those light risers are cool! how is the flower with that rock thing though? seems like you wouldnt get good flower with it


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

orchidman said:


> this is awesome!! looks great and those light risers are cool! how is the flower with that rock thing though? seems like you wouldnt get good flower with it


 flower?

Talking about the anubis poked in there? I am going to move it back into the tank, probably just leave moss up on the return waterfall thing piece 

I think the risers came out nicely to, keeps a clean appearance to me 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

My low grade crystals in this tank










Thats a baby supreme red from speedie










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> flower?
> 
> Talking about the anubis poked in there? I am going to move it back into the tank, probably just leave moss up on the return waterfall thing piece
> 
> ...


haha that was a typo! sorry! :confused1::confused1::confused1: i meant to say FLOW. how is the FLOW?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

orchidman said:


> haha that was a typo! sorry! :confused1::confused1::confused1: i meant to say FLOW. how is the FLOW?


haha, ok that does make more sense!!

The little fountain pump driving it is 92gph with a 4 foot lift, so I imagine its close to that. 

Current wise it doesn't create much, I have a small 45gph submersible filter I may tuck in a corner should I need

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Did you superglue the java moss on the slate? Or just drape it over?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Did you superglue the java moss on the slate? Or just drape it over?


just draped it, stuffed a little etc. Hasn't moved at all

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Did a quick rescape with some collected rocks. Stuffed down some moss, moved a Fern and anubis to the rocks... Not sold but I like it



































some shrimp pigs.... Er pics

















































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow is that giant mystery snail alive? :O

Not sure if the red rocks go with the white rocks... hm...


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow is that giant mystery snail alive? :O
> 
> Not sure if the red rocks go with the white rocks... hm...


yes and still growing.... 

Lol I know... But leaving them there for now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I have a small laser cutting assembly in my garage use it to do metal fabrication etc.... Haha Yea not so much
> 
> There is a very friendly glass shop just blocks down the road they do a great job
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I''d happily have either in my area


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> I''d happily have either in my area


lol I can always ship glass to you for retarded shipping costs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Lmao!


here for you buddy haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: NWA's oddly shaped nano.... From scratch 01/29/13 update*

Just a few updates mostly inhabitants not to much new tank is chugging along!!





































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Like the current 'scape. The waterfall is looking great.


----------



## awcoburn2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks great. I love the large shallow tanks; such an interesting shape!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: NWA's oddly shaped nano.... From scratch 01/29/13 update*



DogFish said:


> Like the current 'scape. The waterfall is looking great.


Yep it turned out nice, not totally what i wanted but or had imagined but overall very happy







awcoburn2 said:


> Looks great. I love the large shallow tanks; such an interesting shape!


I am the same just something about it creates a whole different ambiance

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

How's this little tank going, NWA?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

It's doing fantastic, I will get some updated photos today 

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Not a whole lot to update, shrimp are going crazy breeding wise, my anubis nana and java Fern to continue grow, tank is plucking along!



























































Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## MobileMedic (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the look of this tank! and you gave me such great ideas for a diy sump. One question because Im still really knew,what do you have floating in your tank?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW. This is my first time seeing this tank. I LOVE the waterfall idea. Brilliant setup!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

MobileMedic said:


> I love the look of this tank! and you gave me such great ideas for a diy sump. One question because Im still really knew,what do you have floating in your tank?


Check out my 85 gallon I built, internal sump setup but even bigger 

Savinna minima? Though it grows smaller then it did originally!







thelub said:


> WOW. This is my first time seeing this tank. I LOVE the waterfall idea. Brilliant setup!


Thank you  Yea the water fall didn't turn out quite how I wanted but still works 

This is where I got the idea for large tank

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------

